# Fishing Predictions....



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I am aware of the role that the tides, the moon and sun play in effecting how fish react. Formy years of bass fishing I have learned to rely on watching barometric pressure changes and understand how it can effect the movement of fish.

From what I understand (except for barometeric pressure) the Solunar Predictions below are suppose to give the best fishing times.

Do any of you refer to something like this.

<TABLE id=email style="BORDER-RIGHT: #355379 2px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; BORDER-TOP: #355379 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 4px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px; BORDER-LEFT: #355379 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 4px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #355379 2px solid; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #788ca5"><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE id=email2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #355379 1px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; BORDER-TOP: #355379 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 4px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px; BORDER-LEFT: #355379 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 4px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #355379 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff"><TBODY><TR><TD><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><TABLE id=table1 style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=7>Solunar Monthly Predictions for: Pensacola, FL 32526
Elevation: 39 feet Latitude: 30.479009 Longitude: -87.323356</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle colSpan=7>*October 2008*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>*Sunday*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>*Monday*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>*Tuesday*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>*Wednesday*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>*Thursday*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>*Friday*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>*Saturday*</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/1/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:43 am
Sets: 6:34 pm
LOD: 11:51:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 8:54 am
Sets: 7:41 pm

*Moon Phase*








6% Waxing

*Major Times*
12:51 am-2:51 am
1:17 pm-3:17 pm

*Minor Times*
7:34 am-8:34 am
7:59 pm-8:59 pm

*Prediction*








Best</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/2/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:44 am
Sets: 6:33 pm
LOD: 11:49:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 9:53 am
Sets: 8:18 pm

*Moon Phase*








11% Waxing

*Major Times*
1:39 am-3:39 am
2:05 pm-4:05 pm

*Minor Times*
8:22 am-9:22 am
8:47 pm-9:47 pm

*Prediction*








Best</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/3/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:44 am
Sets: 6:31 pm
LOD: 11:47:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 10:51 am
Sets: 8:59 pm

*Moon Phase*








18% Waxing

*Major Times*
2:29 am-4:29 am
2:55 pm-4:55 pm

*Minor Times*
9:12 am-10:12 am
9:37 pm-10:37 pm

*Prediction*








Better</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/4/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:45 am
Sets: 6:30 pm
LOD: 11:45:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 11:47 am
Sets: 9:46 pm

*Moon Phase*








26% Waxing

*Major Times*
3:20 am-5:20 am
3:46 pm-5:46 pm

*Minor Times*
10:03 am-11:03 am
10:28 pm-11:28 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/5/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:45 am
Sets: 6:29 pm
LOD: 11:44:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 12:39 pm
Sets: 10:37 pm

*Moon Phase*








34% Waxing

*Major Times*
4:12 am-6:12 am
4:38 pm-6:38 pm

*Minor Times*
10:55 am-11:55 am
11:20 pm-12:20 am

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/6/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:46 am
Sets: 6:28 pm
LOD: 11:42:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 1:28 pm
Sets: 11:32 pm

*Moon Phase*








44% Waxing

*Major Times*
5:04 am-7:04 am
5:30 pm-7:30 pm

*Minor Times*
11:47 am-12:47 pm
--:-- - --:--

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/7/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:47 am
Sets: 6:26 pm
LOD: 11:39:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 2:10 pm
Sets: --:--

*Moon Phase*








53% Waxing

*Major Times*
5:53 am-7:53 am
6:19 pm-8:19 pm

*Minor Times*
12:10 am-1:10 am
12:36 pm-1:36 pm

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/8/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:47 am
Sets: 6:25 pm
LOD: 11:38:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 2:49 pm
Sets: 12:29 am

*Moon Phase*








63% Waxing

*Major Times*
6:12 am-8:12 am
6:38 pm-8:38 pm

*Minor Times*
12:29 am-1:29 am
12:55 pm-1:55 pm

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/9/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:48 am
Sets: 6:24 pm
LOD: 11:36:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 3:24 pm
Sets: 1:28 am

*Moon Phase*








72% Waxing

*Major Times*
7:00 am-9:00 am
7:26 pm-9:26 pm

*Minor Times*
1:17 am-2:17 am
1:43 pm-2:43 pm

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/10/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:48 am
Sets: 6:23 pm
LOD: 11:35:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 3:56 pm
Sets: 2:27 am

*Moon Phase*








81% Waxing

*Major Times*
7:45 am-9:45 am
8:11 pm-10:11 pm

*Minor Times*
2:02 am-3:02 am
2:28 pm-3:28 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/11/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:49 am
Sets: 6:22 pm
LOD: 11:33:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 4:26 pm
Sets: 3:27 am

*Moon Phase*








88% Waxing

*Major Times*
8:30 am-10:30 am
8:56 pm-10:56 pm

*Minor Times*
2:47 am-3:47 am
3:13 pm-4:13 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/12/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:50 am
Sets: 6:21 pm
LOD: 11:31:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 4:56 pm
Sets: 4:27 am

*Moon Phase*








94% Waxing

*Major Times*
9:15 am-11:15 am
9:41 pm-11:41 pm

*Minor Times*
3:32 am-4:32 am
3:58 pm-4:58 pm

*Prediction*








Best</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/13/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:50 am
Sets: 6:20 pm
LOD: 11:30:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 5:28 pm
Sets: 5:30 am

*Moon Phase*








98% Waxing

*Major Times*
10:03 am-12:03 pm
10:29 pm-12:29 am

*Minor Times*
4:20 am-5:20 am
4:46 pm-5:46 pm

*Prediction*








Better</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/14/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:51 am
Sets: 6:18 pm
LOD: 11:27:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 6:02 pm
Sets: 6:35 am

*Moon Phase*








100% Waning

*Major Times*
11:18 pm-1:18 am
11:43 am-1:43 pm

*Minor Times*
6:00 am-7:00 am
6:25 pm-7:25 pm

*Prediction*








Best</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/15/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:52 am
Sets: 6:17 pm
LOD: 11:25:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 6:41 pm
Sets: 7:44 am

*Moon Phase*








99% Waning

*Major Times*
12:12 am-2:12 am
12:37 pm-2:37 pm

*Minor Times*
6:54 am-7:54 am
7:19 pm-8:19 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/16/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:52 am
Sets: 6:16 pm
LOD: 11:24:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 7:28 pm
Sets: 8:55 am

*Moon Phase*








95% Waning

*Major Times*
1:11 am-3:11 am
1:36 pm-3:36 pm

*Minor Times*
7:53 am-8:53 am
8:18 pm-9:18 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/17/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:53 am
Sets: 6:15 pm
LOD: 11:22:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 8:21 pm
Sets: 10:07 am

*Moon Phase*








89% Waning

*Major Times*
2:14 am-4:14 am
2:39 pm-4:39 pm

*Minor Times*
8:56 am-9:56 am
9:21 pm-10:21 pm

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/18/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:54 am
Sets: 6:14 pm
LOD: 11:20:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 9:23 pm
Sets: 11:16 am

*Moon Phase*








80% Waning

*Major Times*
3:19 am-5:19 am
3:44 pm-5:44 pm

*Minor Times*
10:01 am-11:01 am
10:26 pm-11:26 pm

*Prediction*








Average</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/19/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:55 am
Sets: 6:13 pm
LOD: 11:18:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 10:29 pm
Sets: 12:18 pm

*Moon Phase*








70% Waning

*Major Times*
4:23 am-6:23 am
4:48 pm-6:48 pm

*Minor Times*
11:05 am-12:05 pm
11:30 pm-12:30 am

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/20/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:55 am
Sets: 6:12 pm
LOD: 11:17:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 11:38 pm
Sets: 1:13 pm

*Moon Phase*








59% Waning

*Major Times*
5:25 am-7:25 am
5:50 pm-7:50 pm

*Minor Times*
11:42 pm-12:42 am
12:07 pm-1:07 pm

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/21/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:56 am
Sets: 6:11 pm
LOD: 11:15:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: --:--
Sets: 1:58 pm

*Moon Phase*








48% Waning

*Major Times*
5:48 am-7:48 am
6:13 pm-8:13 pm

*Minor Times*
12:05 am-1:05 am
12:30 pm-1:30 pm

*Prediction*








Average</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/22/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:57 am
Sets: 6:10 pm
LOD: 11:13:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 12:45 am
Sets: 2:36 pm

*Moon Phase*








37% Waning

*Major Times*
6:40 am-8:40 am
7:05 pm-9:05 pm

*Minor Times*
12:57 am-1:57 am
1:22 pm-2:22 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/23/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:57 am
Sets: 6:09 pm
LOD: 11:12:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 1:50 am
Sets: 3:10 pm

*Moon Phase*








27% Waning

*Major Times*
7:30 am-9:30 am
7:55 pm-9:55 pm

*Minor Times*
1:47 am-2:47 am
2:12 pm-3:12 pm

*Prediction*








Better</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/24/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:58 am
Sets: 6:08 pm
LOD: 11:10:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 2:51 am
Sets: 3:41 pm

*Moon Phase*








18% Waning

*Major Times*
8:16 am-10:16 am
8:41 pm-10:41 pm

*Minor Times*
2:33 am-3:33 am
2:58 pm-3:58 pm

*Prediction*








Better</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/25/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 6:59 am
Sets: 6:07 pm
LOD: 11:08:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 3:51 am
Sets: 4:09 pm

*Moon Phase*








11% Waning

*Major Times*
9:00 am-11:00 am
9:25 pm-11:25 pm

*Minor Times*
3:17 am-4:17 am
3:42 pm-4:42 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/26/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 7:00 am
Sets: 6:06 pm
LOD: 11:06:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 4:49 am
Sets: 4:38 pm

*Moon Phase*








5% Waning

*Major Times*
9:43 am-11:43 am
10:08 pm-12:08 am

*Minor Times*
4:00 am-5:00 am
4:25 pm-5:25 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/27/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 7:00 am
Sets: 6:05 pm
LOD: 11:05:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 5:47 am
Sets: 5:08 pm

*Moon Phase*








2% Waning

*Major Times*
10:27 am-12:27 pm
10:52 pm-12:52 am

*Minor Times*
4:44 am-5:44 am
5:09 pm-6:09 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/28/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 7:01 am
Sets: 6:05 pm
LOD: 11:04:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 6:44 am
Sets: 5:40 pm

*Moon Phase*








0% Waning

*Major Times*
--:-- - --:--
11:12 am-1:12 pm

*Minor Times*
5:29 am-6:29 am
5:54 pm-6:54 pm

*Prediction*








Good</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/29/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 7:02 am
Sets: 6:04 pm
LOD: 11:02:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 7:43 am
Sets: 6:16 pm

*Moon Phase*








1% Waxing

*Major Times*
11:33 pm-1:33 am
11:59 am-1:59 pm

*Minor Times*
6:16 am-7:16 am
6:41 pm-7:41 pm

*Prediction*








Best</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/30/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 7:03 am
Sets: 6:03 pm
LOD: 11:00:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 8:41 am
Sets: 6:56 pm

*Moon Phase*








3% Waxing

*Major Times*
12:22 am-2:22 am
12:48 pm-2:48 pm

*Minor Times*
7:05 am-8:05 am
7:30 pm-8:30 pm

*Prediction*








Best</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle>10/31/2008

*Sun Data*
Rises: 7:04 am
Sets: 6:02 pm
LOD: 10:58:00

*Moon Data*
Rises: 9:38 am
Sets: 7:41 pm

*Moon Phase*








7% Waxing

*Major Times*
1:13 am-3:13 am
1:39 pm-3:39 pm

*Minor Times*
7:56 am-8:56 am
8:21 pm-9:21 pm

*Prediction*








Best</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: gainsboro 1px solid; FONT-SIZE: 8pt; BORDER-LEFT: gainsboro 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: gainsboro 1px solid" vAlign=center align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>You are receiving this message because you have opted in on the solunarforecast.com website.
You may opt out by adjusting your profile here.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I do! Solunar Tables are fun to compare your day to for sure! Iuse solunartables that have formulas & calculations for specific spots though instead of a calendar like above.=)


----------

